# الوهية المسيح



## asmaa_ifsfas (15 أكتوبر 2007)

-إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!
-إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح:new4:


----------



## challenger (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



asmaa_ifsfas قال:


> -إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟



*1 
جاء في الكتاب المقدس : 
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. *




asmaa_ifsfas قال:


> وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!



*جاء في الكتاب المقدس :
26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ 
27 إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 
32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 
36 وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً 
37 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ». *





asmaa_ifsfas قال:


> -
> إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح



*كلمة ( والدة الإله ) مجرد لقب ! 

أترك المجال لأخوتي بالرد و الشرح .*


----------



## taten (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*اللوجوس لم يتحول من الالوهية الى البشرية حينما تجسد بل احتفظ بالوهيتة واتخذ جسد بشرى اى اصبح لاهوت وناسوت لم يعد لاهوت فقط 
اما لقب والدة الالة الثيئوتوكوس فيعنى ان العذراء مريم حبلت باللوجوس المتجسد ولانة الة منذ اول لحظة للحبل لة لذلك تكون هى والدة الالة المتجسد ليس لها فضل فى منحة الالوهية ولم تحصل هى منة على الالوهية ولكنة الة تجسد فى احشائها وحبلت بة ولذلك حصلت على هذا اللقب عن استحقاق *


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



asmaa_ifsfas قال:


> -إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟




لا تحاول الفصل بين المسيح و الله, فالأثنان واحد, فالمسيح هو الله بلاهوته




> وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!


 
كف عن هذا الهبل الأسلامي, فلا يوجد اي تحول للاهوت 
فلاهوت المسيح لم يتحول لناسوت, بل الله ظهر في الجسد, بدون تحول,, افهموها بقى يا بشر





> -إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟


 
طبعا مريم مخلوقة, و لقب والدة الألهة لأن مريم حبلت بناسوت المسيح بالروح القدس
و هذا لا يرفعها لدرجة الألوهية, فلا يوجد غير اله واحد فقط




> وما هو شأنها عند المسيح:new4:


 
راجع الأصحاحات الأولى من الأناجيل, سترى انها ستكون مطوبة بالأجيال وهذا ما شهدناه و نشهده حتى الأن

يا ريت قبل ما تسأل, حاول ان تبحث في القسم فأسئلتكم المتكررة اجبناها مرارا و تكرارا

ارحموا عقولكم...


----------



## املا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



> طيب ماردك اذا كان هناك اناجيل تعترف بنا المسيح عبد رسول وليس الاه



ايوا بتقول على الصلاه قبل قيامه العازر و على الصلاه في جبل الزيتون 

مش كده ترا حفظتها من كثر ما قراتها على كل حال بامكانك عمل موضوع خاص بك اوان ترد هنا


----------



## عابد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



املا قال:


> ايوا بتقول على الصلاه قبل قيامه العازر و على الصلاه في جبل الزيتون
> 
> مش كده ترا حفظتها من كثر ما قراتها على كل حال بامكانك عمل موضوع خاص بك اوان ترد هنا






اذن انا اريد ان ادخل حوار ثنائى مع اى حد فى اثبات الوهية المسيح فهل ياترى اجد احد 0


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



عابد قال:


> اذن انا اريد ان ادخل حوار ثنائى مع اى حد فى اثبات الوهية المسيح فهل ياترى اجد احد 0


 
على كيفك لا يطقلك عرق
كلكم تجون بنفس الصوت و مصيركم كمصير هذه المحاورة
الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس (محاورة مع زيد القسام)

اذا قدرت تجاوب بخلاف هروب اخوك المسلم
فتفضل اطرحه هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t= 27604

لكني اتناقش معك في الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عابد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



My Rock قال:


> على كيفك لا يطقلك عرق
> كلكم تجون بنفس الصوت و مصيركم كمصير هذه المحاورة
> الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس (محاورة مع زيد القسام)
> 
> ...








اريد فتح مناقشة ثنائية بينى وبينك او مع اى احد وياريت عدم الاطالة 0

بمعنى ياريت فى اسرع وقت0

ممكن0


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

يا عابد اقرء القوانين كويسثانيا لماذا مناظرة ثنائية اكتب الموضوع والكل يتناظر معك ولا خايف منا


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



عابد قال:


> اريد فتح مناقشة ثنائية بينى وبينك او مع اى احد وياريت عدم الاطالة 0
> 
> بمعنى ياريت فى اسرع وقت0
> 
> ممكن0


 
و اناايضا سأكون سعيد بالمحاورة معك اذا طلعت شخص قد المحاورات
راجع قوانين المحاورة, و راجع امحاورة و الدليل الأول الي ذكرته على الوهية المسيح
و لو كان لك رد ضعه في الموضوع الذي اعطيتك رابطه لنرى ان كنت اهلا للحوار

 و يا ريت تكف عن تشتيت الموضوع هذا
و اهلا و سهلا بك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عابد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



My Rock قال:


> و اناايضا سأكون سعيد بالمحاورة معك اذا طلعت شخص قد المحاورات
> راجع قوانين المحاورة, و راجع امحاورة و الدليل الأول الي ذكرته على الوهية المسيح
> و لو كان لك رد ضعه في الموضوع الذي اعطيتك رابطه لنرى ان كنت اهلا للحوار
> 
> ...









اذن ابدا انت بعرض ادلتك التى تدل على الوهية المسيح0


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



عابد قال:


> اذن ابدا انت بعرض ادلتك التى تدل على الوهية المسيح0


 
أنت أهبل ولا تستهبل؟
قلت لك أترك هذا الموضوع من التشتيت و استخدم المواضيع التي اعطيتك روابطها للتواصل بشأن طلبك

اذا كنت كلمات بسيطة لا تفهمها, حتفهم محاورة كيف؟


----------



## Tabitha (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*عابد *

مش انت فتحت الموضوع هذا قبل كده وهربت بأخره مثل الدجاج

*اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى0هل المسيح هو الله0 *


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



Anestas!a قال:


> *عابد *
> 
> مش انت فتحت الموضوع هذا قبل كده وهربت بأخره مثل الدجاج
> 
> *اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى0هل المسيح هو الله0 *


 

هو هو, بتاع الصفارة الملاينة في مواضيع و ردوده.. عسى لا يكون هو كمان صفر كبير في المسيحيات و يتعبنا معاه..


----------



## عابد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع رغم التنبيهات السابقة*


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي asmaa_ifsfas*


asmaa_ifsfas قال:


> -إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!
> -إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح:new4:


*دول سؤالين مش سؤال واحد*
*وحضرتك واخدهم كبي وباست وبنفس الفنط*
*ودول أسئلة للشيخ عماد المهدي الشمام السابق الذي يحاول أن يهدم المسيحية ب 43 سؤال متناسياً أن ...*
[Q-BIBLE]كُلُّ آلَةٍ صُوِّرَتْ ضِدَّكِ لاَ تَنْجَحُ وَكُلُّ لِسَانٍ يَقُومُ عَلَيْكِ فِي الْقَضَاءِ تَحْكُمِينَ عَلَيْهِ. هَذَا هُوَ مِيرَاثُ عَبِيدِ الرَّبِّ وَبِرُّهُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] 
عَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي ، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا
[/Q-BIBLE]
*عامة تمت الأجابة علي كل الأسئلة ووضعت بكتاب وفي غضون الأيام سينشر وليس هنا فقط*
*بل بالمنتدايا الأسلامية أيضاً لمجد أسم الله*

*لو حابب تنتظر النشر متفقون*
*أما لو كنت تحتاج الأجابة علي السؤالين هنا أعلن هذا بمشاركتك القادمة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

اضغط هنا حبيبي لمشاهدة موضوع صفات الله ونحن منتظرينك للمحاورة


----------



## abbamid (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*أعتقد أن موضوع ألوهية السيد المسيح، هو موضوع يسمو على كل بني البشر، الذين لم يقيموا معه علاقة المحلبة الروحية، وأنا أعتمد على خبرتي في هذا المجال، فأنا أعيش علاقة روحية مع السيد المسيح القائم من بين الأموات. وهناك دلالات كتابية كثيرة على هذه الألوهية، يمكننا أن نستقيها من الإنجيل المقدس. ولكن المشكلة أن أخوتنا غير المسيحيين يشككون في صحة هذه الكتب المقدسة التي نؤمن بها، معتمدين على كتبهم المقدسة التي لديهم. وهذه هي مشكلتنا مع أخوتنا غير المسيحيين.  *


----------



## زوستر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*



			جاء في الكتاب المقدس :
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحمد لله ان الموضوع جه من عندكم

عايزين نتكلم شويه على فى البدء كان الكلمه عشان دى قصه لوحدها

هل تعنى كلمة فى البدء ان لله بدايه ام  للكلمه بدايه ام الاثنان لأن الكلمه هو الله

وهل يجوز ان يكون لله بدايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كان الله ولم يكن غيره  هذا أصل الايمان

وان كان لله بدايه فماذا كان قبل البدء

أرجو الرد على هذه الاسئله لنكمل باقى الحوار ان شاء الله

تقبلوا تحياتى من صديقكم عصام*​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



زوستر قال:


> *الحمد لله ان الموضوع جه من عندكم*​
> *عايزين نتكلم شويه على فى البدء كان الكلمه عشان دى قصه لوحدها*​
> *هل تعنى كلمة فى البدء ان لله بدايه ام للكلمه بدايه ام الاثنان لأن الكلمه هو الله*​
> *وهل يجوز ان يكون لله بدايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


 

اخي الكريم 
في البدء  تعني منذ الازل
والازل  مش محدد بزمان  
حد قالك البدء دا كان امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل  عمرك قريت في الكتاب المقدس ( دا طبعا اذا كنت  قريت فيه ) ان هو بيحدد  زمان البدء دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت قبل ما  تسألو   تفكرو شويه في الاسئله الي بتسألوها​


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*الاستاذ عصام 

كلمة البدء ... لا تساوي البداية كما ذكرت

وإذا كان رأيك أن الكتاب بشري ... هذا هو شأنك الخاص 

وإذا أردت أن تعرف معني الكلمة إسأل من لديهم كلام الله المدون في الانجيل

ولا تعتمد عل فهمك الخاص 

فكلمة (البدء) ليست لوصف بداية وجود الله ولكن لوصف بدء الخليقة

لا للهروب .... لكن لدينا كلمة الله الحقيقية دون رتوش أو إضافات*


----------



## هذا انا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



فادية قال:


> اخي الكريم
> في البدء  تعني منذ الازل
> والازل  مش محدد بزمان
> حد قالك البدء دا كان امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




معلش سؤال

نسيب جزء الزمان ان كان من الازل البدايه ولا النهايه نمسك النص كلمه كلمه



> فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ





اليس هناك تناقد الكلمه كانت من عند الله والله كان الكلمه كيف


اذا الكلمه من عند الله

صح

والكلمه الله

اذا هناك الاهين

الله الكلمه

والاه الى كان عند الكلمه


ارجوا التوضيح..........زز


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



> معلش سؤال
> 
> نسيب جزء الزمان ان كان من الازل البدايه ولا النهايه نمسك النص كلمه كلمه



  ارجو ان تفهم يا هذا



«في البدء كان الكلمة». إنه البدء الذي يرتبط بما هو الله، إنه لا محدودية الأزل الذي لا بدء فيه. 

«الكلمة» هو المعبِّر والتعبير. إنه المعبِّر (شخصياً)، والتعبير (موضوعياً) عمن هو الله. عندما أتكلم، أعبِّر عن نفسي، أعلن نفسي في كلامي، أصوغ فكري في كلام يفهمه غيري. هكذا ابن الله هو الله مُعَبَّراً عنه في شخصه الأزلي الأبدي. وبمعنى آخر: إن الله في ذاته وطبيعته المُطلقة «ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه. الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه» (1تي 6: 16 ). فالله هكذا لا يُدرك من غيره، ولن يُدرك إلى الأبد. ولكنه كالكلمة يُعلَن، ويُدرَك، وكالكلمة يعبِّر عن ذاته. 

«والكلمة كان عند الله» له كيانه واعتباره الشخصي دون الاستقلال عن الآب والروح القدس في اللاهوت. 

«وكان الكلمة الله» وليس إلهاً كما يدَّعي البعض. كما أنه لا يقول «وكان الكلمة هو الله» كما لو كان الكلمة فقط دون غيره من الأقانيم هو الله، بل «وكان الكلمة (وبالارتباط مع الآب والروح القدس) الله». 

«هذا كان في البدء عند الله». ولفظة «هذا» تفيد التأكيد، ومعناها «هذا هو الذي كان في البدء عند الله» ـ وما سبق عنه من كلام يختص به تماماً من الأزل وإلى الأبد، فهو لم يأخذ أو يكتسب هذه الخاصيات في وقت ما في الأزل أو في الزمان، لكنه «كان» هكذا وسيظل هكذا. هو لم يبتدئ أن يكون قط. والذي كان هو «كائن»، هذا (الذي هو كائن هكذا) كان (هكذا) في البدء عند الله. 

فما أدق وأجمل وأروع الإعلان الإلهي! إنه يحمل طابع الله في ذاته ولا يحتاج لبرهان من أحد. 



أنت قبلَ الخلقِ كنتَ   مجدُكَ قبلَ الدُهورْ  
قبل أن يكون غمرٌ   أو يضيء الكونَ نورْ  

يتبع


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ زوستر*



زوستر قال:


> *اقسم بالله ان الراجل ده هو نفسه مش فاهم بيقول ايه​*


*
​*

*لا تحكم علي شخص لا تعرفه*​


زوستر قال:


> لكن هى المسيحيه كده (صدق ولابد ان تصدق)
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*أهكذا تستطيع أن تكمل الحوار*
*أهذا أسلوب شخص عاقل يا أخ عصام*
*يعني أنت مفهمتش ال قاله -معلش نسمحينك- *

*ولكن هل لك الحق ان تنعت المسيحية بهذا الشكل*
*كن عاقل وكن قدوة في الحوار*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الكومندو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

ازيك ياmarounandrew عامل ايه؟
ايه رايك تناظرني انا وياريت يكون خارج المنتدي ده يكون في اي منتدي اخر ياما نشترط انا وانت ونعرض شروط المناظرة علي المشرفين وناخد رايهم لانه لابد الرجوع اليهم في هذا الامر لانه لابد من موافقتهم والشروط ممكن تكون كالاتي :
_ ان يكون الحوار بادب واحترام
_ ان يكون الحوار بدلائل 
_ ان لا يتم حذف ردود اي حد فينا (طالما ليس فيها نسخ ولا لصق كما هو موجود في القوانين)
_ ان تفتح صفحة خاصة بالتعليقات ولا يشترك غيرنا
_ اذا قام احدنا بالخطأ يقدم له انذار 3 مرات ثم يعد مهزوما
ما رايك في هذه الشروط؟ وارجو ان تعرضها علي المشرفين وان تختار بنفسك موضوع الحوار وان كنت لا ترغب او لا تستطيع ممكن ترشح غيرك
مستني ردك ياعزيزي 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ كومندو*


الكومندو قال:


> ازيك ياmarounandrew عامل ايه؟
> ايه رايك تناظرني انا وياريت يكون خارج المنتدي ده يكون في اي منتدي اخر ياما نشترط انا وانت ونعرض شروط المناظرة علي المشرفين وناخد رايهم لانه لابد الرجوع اليهم في هذا الامر لانه لابد من موافقتهم والشروط ممكن تكون كالاتي :
> _ ان يكون الحوار بادب واحترام
> _ ان يكون الحوار بدلائل
> ...


 
*ولماذا الأخ marounandrew*
*ولماذا خارج المنتدي*
*ولماذا ولماذا ......*
*أخ كوماندو*
*ما تجيب من الأخر وتقول عايز أيه*
*ال بيقول مناظرات كتيييييييييييييير صدقني*
*والله يعلم ما بيخدوش غلوة .....-مع أحترامي لشخصك-*

*عامة في قسم أسمه الحوارات الثنائية بالمنتدي وكل شروطه موجودة هناك شروط المنتدي*
*أطرح ما تريد أن تتناظر فيه بدون مجادله ومماطلة بل صريحة *
*وإن قبل أخي marounandrew فليكن*
*وإن رفض فهناك الكثير ومنهم أنا*
*ولك مطلق الحرية*

*مع أني أفضل أن تضع ما تريد هنا بهذا القسم أو بقسم الشبهات وهتلاقي كل شئ أنت تحتاجة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الكومندو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

ازيك ياتوين عامل ايه؟ علي فكرة انت من الناس المحترمين اللي بحس ان كلامهم مفيهوش عصبية 
اي حد مش شرط ممكن اي حد بس هو اللي لقيته في وجهي
عزيزي توين اصابع ايدك مش كلها زي بعضها وستجد في ردودي غير ما تعتقد
وانا لا اعرف حقيقة ةكيف افتح موضوع جديد في الحوارات الثنائية لانه بيقولي لا يمكنك
واذا لم يقبل الطرف الاخر ممكن تتفضل معايا وده يكون افضل بس ياريت تقول رايك في الشروط
وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



> ايه مفيش حد رد عليا يعني؟



ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد شوف يا اخي انت كاتب من32:36 ورا بعض اية عاوز اول متكتب تلاقي الرد هههههههههههه فالزمن بين كل مشاركة ومشاركة اقل من دقيقة


----------



## الكومندو (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

انا وبكتب الردود كنت شايفك من ضمن اللي بيشاهدوا الموضوع وقعدت اكرر الرد علشان ترد وعلي العموم اهي اتحذفت 
طيب انت رمردتش ليه علي سؤالي وطلبي طالما كتبت ودخلت!!!!!!!!
مستني ردك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*يا اخي الحبيب الكومندو 
*

بجد سعيد لوجودك معنا في المنتدي وفرحان باسلوبك الطيب في الحوار يا ريت تبقي كدة علي طول

اولا انت تقول اني كنت اشاهد الموضوع لا يا حبيبي انا مكنتش موجود اصلا ولكن  لتعررف من الموجود اطلع وخش تاني لانة دي حاجة اسمها الكوكيز 


ثانيا انهو من السعادة والفرح ان اناظرك وصدقني انا دخلت وكتبت مشاركة بس النت كان بايظ فمظهرتش 
بس للاسف عندي ظروف الدراسة فبد خل كل فين وفين ولكن اتعهد امام ربي ومخلصي يسوع ان اناظرك حالما انتهي من دراستي وهذا عهدا ياخذ علي فساكون مسرور بمناظرة انسان محترم مثلك اخي الحبيب انتظرني 

ارجو ان تحدد الموضوع للذيادة في دراستة ومنها استفاد الفترة دي في الدراسة ودراسة الموضوع المطلوب للمناظرة  او ان تكتب الموضوع كموضوع عادي وكلما سمح الوقت سارد


وبجد سعت بمعرفتك اخي ومنتظر ردك

صليلي اخوك

مارون اندرو


----------



## الكومندو (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

شكرا علي ذوقك الجم وارجو ان نستمر في احترامنا لبعضنا
وانا اسف لاي خطا حدث مني
وعلي العموم ناجل المناظرة الي الانتهاء من النصف الدراسي الاول لاني طالب كمان وعندي مشاغل ومذاكرة
وانا اقترح ان تختار انت الموضوع وارجو عدم تدخل اي عضو الا الذي سيتولي الاشراف علي المناظرة
وانا كمان سعيد بمعرفتك ويارب يهديك الي طريقه ويغفر لك ذنوبك
والي ان نلتقي لك من التقدير والاحترام


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي الكومندو*



الكومندو قال:


> شكرا علي ذوقك الجم وارجو ان نستمر في احترامنا لبعضنا
> وانا اسف لاي خطا حدث مني



*نشكر ربنا أننا وصلنا لمثل هذا المستوي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


الكومندو قال:


> وعلي العموم ناجل المناظرة الي الانتهاء من النصف الدراسي الاول لاني طالب كمان وعندي مشاغل ومذاكرة
> وانا اقترح ان تختار انت الموضوع وارجو عدم تدخل اي عضو الا الذي سيتولي الاشراف علي المناظرة
> ​


​​*اخي الكومندز *​*احب ان اوجه نظر الي نقطة مهمة*
*وهو عن تحديد موضوع المناظرة*
*فمن الصعب ان يحدد الأخ مارون اندرو موضوع المناظرة فهو لا يحتاج لها أصلاً*
*فمن الطبيعي والصحيح ان تحدد أنت ما هو الموضوع المراد المناظرة فيه*
*فحدد أنت ما تريد ان تتناظر فيه ولكن حدد الموضوع الذي يمكن ان تستطيع فيه ان تتواصل معنا وتكون متابع*
*فحدد انت ما تريد وثق انه عندما يحدد الأخ مارون أستعداده فليكون*
*وغن تعذر فانا موجود*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الكومندو (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

شكرا لمداخلتك عزيزي توين
انا لم اكن احب لاحدد الموضوع لكن طالما هي رغبتكم فليكن حديثنا حول موضوع مهم ونختلف فيه نحن المسلمون معكم الا وهو " هل الانجيل كلمة الله"
ما هو رايكم
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ كومندو*



الكومندو قال:


> شكرا لمداخلتك عزيزي توين
> انا لم اكن احب لاحدد الموضوع لكن طالما هي رغبتكم فليكن حديثنا حول موضوع مهم ونختلف فيه نحن المسلمون معكم الا وهو " هل الانجيل كلمة الله"
> ما هو رايكم
> وتقبلوا تحياتي


*يا أخي فكرة تحديد الموضوع كانت أفضل لك لا لنا*​ 
*عامة موضوع مثمر ولكن كثير تكلموا فيه من قبل علماء ومسيحين أتقياء وأعضاء كثير كثير*
​
*عامة ليكن لك ما تريد *
*وبعد أعلان موقف الأخ مارون أندرو سنحدد من سيكون معك بالنقاش هو أم أنا*
*وسيكون هنا في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة وتحت أشرافي مع التأكيد بعدم تدخل أحد الا الأدارة العليا للمنتدي أذا أدعت الحاجة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

انا موافق تويني واقبلها   بقلبا ودود        هل افهم من العنوان ان  اخي الحبيب يريد ان اناظرة عن هل الكتاب موحي بة من الله وعن استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس اذا انا موافق وانتظر الشروط


----------



## الكومندو (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*

ان شاء الله مارون يكون حوار مثمر


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوهية المسيح*



> ان شاء الله مارون يكون حوار مثمر


0ا0قو0ل00 اني منتظرك اخي


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2010)

*هاني*

*الطرد نصيب المعاند*

*أحترام القوانين وااااااااااااااااااجب*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يوليو 2010)

*ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)​*


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2010)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة*
*وتم غلق الموضوع ...... لعده أسباب*
*وأهمها كون أخر رد به من عام 2007*
*وهو من جهة السائل منتهي *
*فيكفينا القراءة هنا فقط للبركة*​


----------

